# FS: Neolamprologus multifaciatus Shell Dwellers



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Time to thin out the colony. All for sale are sub adults. $5 each. Cloverdale.

N. multifaciatus Fry - YouTube


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I still have some.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump. Still available.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump. I still have some. 5 for $20.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

What size are they? I want more in my tank but my comps and julies are starting to get quite aggressive towards my adults


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I could probably get some decent sized ones. Some are close to an inch.


----------



## BILLMORRIS (Apr 5, 2012)

PM sent . thanks


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump. I have more ready to go.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Still available. Make me an offer for some.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Price lowered to $3 each. (I wanted to edit the first post, but for some reason there is no Edit Post button on it.)


----------



## Bane (Jul 13, 2013)

Sent a pm pls check


----------



## Bane (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey Tom please check your in box thanks


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish are gone. Thread closed.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Thread closed.


----------

